# Question about HH-formats?



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

So I am thinking about placing an order to get some of the newer HH-books (The Path of Heaven and Master of Mankind), but the former of the books is not available as a paperback, but MoM which came out much later is. It doesn't say it is the Premium paperback, but the price suggest as much. Does anybody know why the relatively newer titles doesn't have the mass market paperbacks ready, but one of the newest does?


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

forkmaster said:


> So I am thinking aobut placing an order to get some of the newer HH-books (The Path of Heaven and Master of Mankind), but the former of the books is not available as a paperback, but MoM which came out much later is. It doesn't say it is the Premium paperback, but the price suggest as much. Does anybody know why the relatively newer titles doesn't have the mass market paperbacks ready, but one of the newest does?


Mass market copies come out somewhere between 9 and 12 months after the hardback and larger paperbacks. I know as I only buy these to maintain my collection.

POH will be available in August in a MM copy, but MOM doesn't have a release date as yet.


----------

